# Pigeon-Talk Doves



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

These two usually hang out just-as-you-see-them, whenever I am working on the Computer.

Or, sometimes, they are instead napping on my shoulders.

When I go to bed at night, they fly over and sleep next to my head, or sometimes on my head, which I gently set them down off of, where then they usually end up sleeping on the Headboard top ( Old Brass Bed, and I keep a towell on the headboard so it will not be cold on their little feet when they perch there).

Both of them were Babys who fell from high Palm Tree Nests from Hawks tearing the Nests up and taking the sibling.

One of them, the people put back IN the nest only to see it fall out a second time from the Nest being too damaged for it to stay put securely...he had some ruptured Air Sacs from that but they healed up just fine.

Both were pretty little and just incipient 'Quill Babys' really...'Pecan' sized, more or less.

Anyway, I raised them, along with quite a few other logistically orphan Dove Babys, last Summer...as usual, once they started flying somewhat and feeling independant, they got really 'wild' and would not let me get near them. 

They all used to go outside and fly around and so on, spend their days with the Wild Birds...going out and coming back in come dusk...then these two sort of stayed 'in' while the others all went on to have wild Lives outdoors...then, one day, out of the blue, they both decided to be friendly and started napping on my shoulders or on the Computer screen edge and so on as I worked at my desk, so, I let 'em, and now this is how it is.

So, untill they decide otherwise, they live here, just like I do...!

One of them ( the one on the right, ) has started to 'Crow' lately, and he seems very proud of his new voice.

He has it down prefectly, too!

Lol...

Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

What a great picture...two young doves sitting on your screen displaying the Pigeon-Life website, lol! 

Sounds like these two have made their decision to stay with you and lead the easy life, at least for now. 

Thanks for the sharing their story and photo


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, THAT is some cute picture, Phil! They sure look "at home!" Maybe you could teach them to type??

BTW, how can you type away when you have those two staring at you? Either you take MUCH longer to type because you keep stopping to talk to them OR you keep losing your train of thought BECAUSE of those cuties staring at you!

You are the one member I can definitely say has gone to the birds!   

Oh yes, and WHERE is Buttercup? How does SHE feel about these two in HER area? Is she sitting on your shoulder supervising??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phil,

Looks like the two have adopted you. That is SOOOOOOO cute!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Doves monitoring Phil*

Hello Phil,

Nice picture of those two doves on your monitor.

With them staring at you, eventually hypnotizing you, I would not be surprised to start seeing posts from you consisting entirely of typed "cooo -- oo --ooos," and ""gurrrrrs," and such, not understood by outsiders.

*Wieteke* seems to be slowly recuperating, and I am getting better slowly also.

Larry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

They make a wise choice, don't they?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, that is a precious picture. Doves that are tame can be so sweet.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a very sweet pic and story Phil, they sure are a couple of cuties. Guess they know a bud when they see one. Good thing their facing the keyboard  . 

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Larry_Cologne said:


> *Wieteke* seems to be slowly recuperating, and I am getting better slowly also. Larry


Glad you and Wieteke are on the mend, Larry.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Adorable picture, Phil. Great job raising those two from pecan-sized babies!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Well, they are 'at' their Computer 'perch' right now, just as usual!

Really, I am so used to them being there I hardly notice them, so it does not distract me at all from my typeing.

Funny thing, last night, I get under the covers, the two Doves are on the high part of the pillow between my head and the Headboard, and just as I sort of lift the blankets around my shoulders to settle in, one of the Doves jumps down, dives UNDER the covers, and proceeds down to nestle himself behind my knees.

Now, I have never had anything like THIS hapen before, and he really gave my a hard time getting him rounded up and out of there too...! How wacky!

I do not know what got into him wanting to do that...! Lol...but of course 
that would be bo good at all, him trying to sleep 'there'.

Anyway, got him rounded up and out of there and he and the other spent their night like always, on the pillow, laying like little Boats-on-shore, or perched on the top of the Headboard ( foot board really, which is shorter, but for some reason I started sleeping with my head to the foot board, which in height is only a little ways up from my head...)

Wacky Doves!


Larry, have you started a thread for "Wieteke"?

Please pick my brain if there is anything I could possibly have to offer.

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awww really cute doves Phill! Brilliant and very fitting photo of these two lucky birds who owe their lives thanks to you.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Larry, I'm very glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yep, they are cute. They know a good deal when they see one.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Yep, they are cute. *They know a good deal when they see one. *


*Do they ever!*

AND, how sweet of Phil to put a towel over the 'cold' part of his bed. Hopefully, any bird perching will NOT be facing AWAY from the bed!  
I've heard the expression, "sleeps with the fishes." Phil, obviously, sleeps with the birdies and FORTUNATELY, the connotation is NOT the same!  

Larry, WARM HEALING HUGS to continue the "feeling better!!"


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet pair of doves! They seem to have excellent taste in housing.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's an adorable set of bookends you have there, where can I get a pair?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Well, they are sure a couple of little sweeties thats for sure.

Snapped this pic of the smaller one last night as she was nestleing-napping-dozeing in my wool Cap here on my desk.

At this moment, she is on my head, the other one on my right shoulder, and little 'Butter Cup' ( the Yellow Cockatiel, aka 'Little-Bananna-Bug') is on my right wrist, which means she gets something of a 'ride' as I type, but she stays 'there' easily enough for all the motion and ups and downs of it...so...no worse than a Tree branch in a medium breeze I s'pose!

But, we are about to do 'Birds-all-off' now, and I will go back out into the Shop to work some more...

I have decided to name the two Doves 'Mothra' and 'Godzilla'...

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/mothra--godzilla/

Let me know if the link works or not?

I do not know if either of these are the little Dove Baby being fed and so on in the other 'Fotki' album, but...could be...there were a bunch of them last Summer...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, the link worked. She looks adorable settled down in your hat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, Phil,

Methinks you've taken spoiling to an entirely new level, at least an order of magnitude beyond the capabilities of the rest of us.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Phil, that is a great picture. Thanks.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phil,

You do make me smile!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, Phil,
> 
> Methinks you've taken spoiling to an entirely new level, at least an order of magnitude beyond the capabilities of the rest of us.
> 
> Pidgey


Sure didn't nickname Phil "Dr. Doolittle" for nothin'!!

Phil, those are great shots! Thank goodness they are sitting on the OUTSIDE of your hat....uh, right????  

You have been watching too many of those Japanese monster movies! Godzilla indeed!  (just teasin')


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the dove's names! That bird looks quite comfy snuggled down in your cap. Just the right size for a birdy nap.


----------

